# Nutram Food



## Gandalf (Sep 6, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has fed Nutram to their cats? I admit that I'm not very good when it comes to reading food labels for cats. Here's the link to the website and ingredients:

Nutram Brand Cat Formula Super Premium Pet Food

Does it look decent?

Thanks


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not nearly the expert as some other people here on the Forum, but at first glance I don't think it looks very good. You don't get a meat (meat, that is, not a byproduct or meal) until the 6th ingredient, where you want it to be first. I have a feeling it's going to be a thumbs-down from the people who know most about these things.


----------



## Gandalf (Sep 6, 2011)

He's currently on Blue Buffalo. I know for dog food it's considered a decent food although my personal opinion is that it's a little over priced. I'm in Canada so the prices are higher. 

Is BB considered a decent cat food? I'll put my feelings regarding price aside because he's small so a bag tends to last quite a while. The pricing isn't as much an issue for me in regards to the cat in comparison to my dogs. 

Thanks!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The chicken meal is good, the rice is ok, and then the next two corn ingredients make it not so great. Any of the Blue Buffalo line is definitely a much better food, with the Wilderness being the best choice.


----------



## Gandalf (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, guess I'll just keep him on the BB then. Don't fix what's not broken, right?!


----------

